# MW2 Online Tonight!



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Right i am going to get a private game going of MW2 tonight on PS3. Going to start it at 8PM. Does anyone fancy it?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

shame it wasnt on 360


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

sharpy24 said:


> shame it wasnt on 360


+1 (maybe we should start our own for 360...end of thread jacking)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Im there tonight!!

presty10:thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Good stuff autobrite, i already have you on my friends list so will invite you at 8 :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

If you need anyone to make up numbers ill most probably be on
edward101


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Good stuff edward i will invite you at 8 as well :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

yep me to :thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I will invite you too matt :thumb:

Edward - i have added you on psn.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

dal23 said:


> Edward - i have added you on psn.


Just accepted mate :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Anymore guys, we could have a DW team tag name?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just added you :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I will try to get on at 8 

same username as here :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Add me I will try and get on for 8pm PSN: livewire68

Im not all that good but I give it my best :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

dal23 said:


> I will invite you too matt :thumb:
> 
> Edward - i have added you on psn.


thanks :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll join the fun if someone adds me? rtjc83


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im ready!! lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im on, just waiting for an invite :thumb:

are we using headsets?


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I dont have a headset ( sorry


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Feel free to invite other people on your friends list to get the numbers up people :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

so how many people are playing


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

lol, im gonna get owned!! only realy play HQ...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

dallewiss you dont have a DW tag:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Just logging on now guys..:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

pah, needs to be pc


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

we need team deathmatch or a team based game


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do we need some more numbers for that? can do team deathmatch next if you want?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

think team would be better to even it up a little

ive invited a few other guys in know on DW who are online, hopefully this will help numbers to


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dunno, but who wants to play team deathmatch now?


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah Im up for TDM or even better HQ!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

I just got wasted!!:lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ye TDM is good


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> I just got wasted!!:lol:


i got pretty badly beat on the 1st game and came second bottom, but I came 2nd and 1st on the next 2 games

i think it depends on the map


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

soz guys, i gotta go out for a bit, just had a call from a mate whos broken down and needs help :lol:

i will probably be online later if anyones on


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I did pretty well in one match 30-10


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> I did pretty well in one match 30-10


I noticed you kept stabbing me in the back quite often!! got a couple of paybacks so im happy :thumb:

Good fun, shame we didnt go out as a DW team against the rest of the PSN community


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

That would of been a good idea livewire!

Where is rtjc, he kept killing me with the predator missile :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

we could arrange a cross forum tournament.

i cant remember who we played against, but on COD4 i remember being on the DW team when we played against another team


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

dal23 said:


> That would of been a good idea livewire!
> 
> Where is rtjc, he kept killing me with the predator missile :lol:


haha i do remember getting you a few times ;o) Dont take it personally if ive vanished from your friends lists.... i'll add you next time we play. Free for alls were my fave


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

DW clan i say...


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Hi sorry I missed cod the other night. Please ad me ps3 tag Spy-T36 please add a message saying that you are from on here.


----------

